# house / home



## ThomasK

_[A Xmas question?]_ How do you translate both terms? And do you use the word 'home' in a special way?_ [* meaning incorrect (whereas one could expect something else)]_

Dutch: 
- *huis *vs. *thuis *[origin seems to be: _to house_)
- I* am at home *vs.* I go home:* ik ben thuis vs. ik ga naar huis (*thuis)
- *een tehuis: *a home for the elderly (_tehuis _could be called an older form of 'huis')
- *zich thuis voelen*: to feel at home, at ease

- *thuisbrengen*: 'to bring home' literally, but more like to trace something back to its origin and thus being able to situate it mentally


----------



## arielipi

In hebrew we have one word:
בית bayit; a flat (apartment) is not a home, it is the type of house one lives in - דירה dira


----------



## apmoy70

Hi TK,

Greek does not differentiate between the two:
*House/home*: *«Σπίτι»* ['spiti] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. *«ὁσπίτιον» ospítion* (neut.) < Lat. *hospitium* (neut.).

However, depending on context we might use:
(i) *«Έδρα»* ['eðra] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«ἕδρᾱ» hédrā* --> _seat, abode_ (PIE *sed- _to sit_ cf Skr. सीदति (sīdati), _to sit down_; Lat. sedēre, _to sit_ > It. sedere, Por./Sp. sentar, Sp. ser, Fr. seoir, Rom. ședea; OCS сѣдѣти (sěděti) > Rus. сидеть; Proto-Germanic *setjan > Eng. sit, Ger. sitzen, Dt. zitten). 
E.g. _Old Trafford is the _*«έδρα»* _of Manchester United FC_.

(ii) *«Οίκος»* ['ikos] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«οἶκος» oîkŏs* --> _house, dwelling place, household_ (PIE *ueiḱ-/*uoiḱ-, house cf Skt विश् (viz), _people, tribe_; Lat. vīcus, _village, quarter_; Proto-Slavic *vьśь > OCS вьсь (vĭsĭ), Cz. ves, Pol. wieś, Svk ves). 
E.g. _The _ *«Οίκος»* _of Hohenzollern_.

(iii) *«Βάση»* ['vasi] (fem.) < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«βάσις/βάτις» básis* & *bátis* --> _step, pedestal, base_ (PIE *gʷem-/*gʷeh₂-, _to go, come_ cf Skt. गमति (gamati); Lat. venīre > It. venire, Fr./Sp. venir, Por. vir, Rom. veni). 
E.g. _Silicon Valley is_ *«βάση»* _to many of the world's largest technology corporations_.

(iv) *«Πατρίδα»* [pa'triða] (fem.) < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«πατρίς» patrís* --> _paternal homeland, fatherland_ (PIE *ph₂tēr-, _father_ cf Latin patria, _homeland_ > It./Sp. patria, Fr./Rom. patrie, Por. pátria). 
E.g. _US President Barack Obama announces 34,000 troops to come_ *«πατρίδα»*.

PS: Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday season


----------



## ThomasK

But then: how do you both say:
- "I feel at home here"? 
- How about 'a home for the elderly'?
 I suppose you use other words, but I am interested in how you render the concept... I remember that in French the term 'foyer', something like 'hearth', is a metonymy for kind-of 'home', not quite the same though. Also in your language?  

The word 'zetel' [seat] reminds me of *ἕδρᾱ, *but the association is quite different for us; it is very formal. Same problem with *Βάση, *which reminds me of _vestiging_, establishment, stability, being 'fixed' there, but i suddenly come across the word 'thuisbasis', which links both terms, to my astonishment. I associate 'home' with warmth, and yes, indeed, also with stability.


----------



## arielipi

I feel at home אני מרגיש בבית ani margish babayit
a home for the elderly - what do you mean?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> But then: how do you both say:
> - "I feel at home here"?


*«Νιώθω σαν στο σπίτι μου»* [ɲoθo san sto 'spiti mu] lit. "I feel like (I'm at) my house/home"


ThomasK said:


> - How about 'a home for the elderly'?


*«Οίκος Ευγηρίας»* ['ikos evʝi'rias] lit. "House/home of Green-Old-Age"


ThomasK said:


> I suppose you use other words, but I am interested in how you render the concept... I remember that in French the term 'foyer', something like 'hearth', is a metonymy for kind-of 'home', not quite the same though. Also in your language?


  We do have *«εστία»* [e'sti.a] (fem.) - which is what hearth is in Greek - which is the hearthstone (figuratively), my domestic realm. We have previously discussed it here.


----------



## ThomasK

@arielipi: a nursing home perhaps... 

@apmoy: I see how it works: you turn 'house' into 'my house'. Do you to conclude something like a homey ;-) feeling, any adjective suggesting that? _(As for the εστία: I try to remember, but I cannot, I am afraid. Sorry)_


----------



## arielipi

well - בית אבות be(i)t avot - house of (=for) fathers (elders)


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> @apmoy: I see how it works: you turn 'house' into 'my house'. Do you to conclude something like a homey ;-) feeling, any adjective suggesting that?


Adj. homey: Adj. *«οικείος, -α, -ο»* [i'ci.os] (masc.), [i'ci.a] (fem.), [i'ci.o] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«οἰκεῖος, οἰκείᾱ, οἰκεῖον» oikeîŏs (masc.), oikeíā (fem.), oikeîŏn (neut.)* --> _belonging to the house, domestic, familiar_ < Classical masc. noun *«οἶκος» oîkŏs*.   


ThomasK said:


> _(As for the εστία: I try to remember, but I cannot, I am afraid. Sorry)_


In Ancient Greek culture, the central altar in the middle of the house was the *«ἑστία» hĕstíā* (fem.), the focal point of the house where a fire was always kept alive as an offering to the goddess Hestia (Lat. Vesta), protectress of the household. In Modern Greek, metaphorically, *«εστία»* [es'ti.a] (fem.) is the household, or the place we live in.


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic*, they are two different words:
منزل /manzil/ = house
بيت /bayt/ = home (this word also means "verse in a poem")

Another word is also used to mean both:
دار /dār/ = home or house (this word is also used for names of public places and some cities)

Courthouse = dār qaDā'
Publishing House = dār Tebā'a
Nursing Home = dār mosenneen
Casablanca = ad dār al bayDā'
Dar Es Salaam


----------



## ThomasK

Just one last question: does any of those words remind of warmth, cosiness, as such? Do you have words derived from those words, referring to such a quality?


----------



## ahmedcowon

No, they are not related to warmth and cosiness.

*Manzil* from the root "n-z-l" and the verb is "nazala" (to go down)

*Bayt* from the root "b-y-t" and the verb is "baata" (to spend a night)

*Dar* from the root "d-w-r" and the verb is "daara" (to move around/to turn)


----------



## Maroseika

In Russian we have one word - *дом. *But it is used differently depending on whether it means "house" or "home". When it means "house" it is used as a noun, and when "home" - as an adverb:

Он *в доме* - He is *in the house*.
Он *дома *- He is *at home*.

Он пошел *в дом* - He went *to the house*.
Он пошел *домой *- He went *home*.


----------



## arielipi

In Arabic, they are two different words:    Hebrew
منزل /manzil/ = house 
بيت /bayt/ = home (*this word also means "verse in a poem") *same in hebrew


Another word is also used to mean both:
دار /dār/ = home or house (this word is also used for names of public places and some cities) probably dira is related to it


Courthouse = dār qaDā'  בית דין be(i)t din, although בית משפט be(i)t mishpat is more common
Publishing House = dār Tebā'a בית הוצאה לאור .. hotza'a la'or (although beit is omitted)

No, they are not related to warmth and cosiness.  same in hebrew


Manzil from the root "n-z-l" and the verb is "nazala" (to go down)  in hebrew this root is used for leak (as in water leaking)


Bayt from the root "b-y-t" and the verb is "baata" (to spend a night) in hebrew this root is used for domesticate


Dar from the root "d-w-r" and the verb is "daara" (to move around/to turn)  in hebrew it is either mailing or living [at]


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting additions, quite some resemblances  then between Hebrew and Arabic... 

How would all of you (literally) express 'I long for home'? Just something like '(going to) my house'? (Thanks)


----------



## tFighterPilot

ThomasK said:


> Interesting additions, quite some resemblances  then between Hebrew and Arabic...
> 
> How would all of you (literally) express 'I long for home'? Just something like '(going to) my house'? (Thanks)


In these contexts, there's the word הביתה /habáyta/ which literally means "to the house". So "I long for home" would be אני מתגעגע הביתה and "I'm going home" would be אני הולך הביתה. However, the phrase "I'm going to the house" would be translated to אני הולך אל הבית.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*dům* (gen. sing. domu, nom. plur. domy) = house;
*domov* (gen. sing. domova, nom. plur. domovy) = home;

Both words have obviously the same root: *dom-* (related to Latin domus).

Domove, sladký domove! = Home, sweet home!
stesk po domově = homesickness, longing for a home;
domov důchodců = home for the pensioners;
domov mládeže = home for the youngsters;
dětský domov = children's home;
_... but: Dům dětí/mládeže (children's/youngsters' house, essentially a club; they do not live in it);_
The Amazon rain forest is 'domov' / home to many species..

So Czech strictly distinguishes dům (house) vs. domov (home).

There is one prominent exception:

On je _v domě_ (Rus. Он_ в доме_) = He is _in the house_.
On je *doma* (Rus. Он *дома*) = He is *at home*.
_... not On je v domově (He is in the home);_

On vešel _do domu_ (Rus. Он пошел _в дом_) = He went _into the house_.
On šel *domů* (Rus. Он пошел *домой*) = He went *home*.

The forms *doma* and *domů* are old frozen cases of *dům* (house).

I think the Czech noun *domov* (home) is a relatively new derivation (Russian has no such word: детский *дом* = dětský *domov*; *дом* (для) престарелых = *domov* důchodců). In the phrases 'he is at home' and 'he went home' both Russian and Czech use frozen cases of *дом*/*dům *(house).


----------



## ThomasK

There are parallels with Dutch then, but there is one difference, viz., that our adverbial turned into a noun as well. 

I did wonder how many of you can translate *"A house is not a home*" literally or almost literally!


----------



## ahmedcowon

@*arielipi*: Thanks for these valuable information



ThomasK said:


> Interesting additions, quite some resemblances  then between Hebrew and Arabic...
> 
> How would all of you (literally) express 'I long for home'? Just something like '(going to) my house'? (Thanks)



In Standard Arabic, it's OK to use the three words interchangeably.

In Spoken Arabic, "manzil" is not used. Some regions use "bayt" or "dar" to mean both "house/home".


----------



## bibax

ThomasK said:


> I did wonder how many of you can translate *"A house is not a home*" literally or almost literally!


Czech:

*Dům není domov.* = A house is not a home.

*Mít dům ne vždy znamená mít domov.* = To have a house not always means to have a home.


----------



## arielipi

In hebrew we go the other way, instead of saying a house is not a home we say a home is X

also, home = בית, while there are types of places to live, if you want to say home you say בית, a house is the type of place you live in (apartment, villa etc)


----------



## ThomasK

I am not sure I understand, arielipi: ' a home is X' [x = an appartment, villa,...). I am not sure whether it means the same in the end, as I don't see a 'not'. 

 Please explain the meaning of בית, I am not able to read, let alone remember, the words ;-(. Have you mentioned it before?


----------



## arielipi

Since in hebrew we only have one word (house = home) we cant have a direct equivalent for a house is not a home; instead we have a positive/constructive structure: a home is "made of"/"a" ...
בית bayit is home


----------



## mcibor

Polish:

only one word

*dom* (gen. sing. domu, nom. plur. domy) = house; sometimes diminutive is used: domek
*dom* (gen. sing. domu, nom. plur. domy) = homeadj* domowy*

Dom, słodki dom! = Home, sweet home! (Though I would never use such construct)
W końcu w domu! = Home at last!
tęsknota za domem = homesickness, longing for a home;
dom dla rencistów = home for the pensioners;
dom młodzieży = home for the youngsters; (this is place, where they meet, play, have some hobby, but not live)
dom dziecka = children's home / orphanage 
domowe ciasteczka - home made cookies (home is adjective here)
The Amazon rain forest is 'domem' / home to many species..

On jest w_ domu_ (Rus. Он_ в доме_) = He is _in the house_.
On jest w domu (Rus. Он дома) = He is at home.

On wszedł do domu (Cz. On vešel _do domu)_ (Rus. Он пошел _в дом_) = He went _into the house_.
On poszedł do domu (Cz. On šel domů) (Rus. Он пошел домой) = He went home.


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, house is Bahay while Home is Tahanan.


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, house is Bahay while Home is Tahanan.Tahanan came from "Tahan" of Tagalog and "Ta-an" of Dumaget with same meaning "calm down" or a place where someone has tranquility.


----------



## ThomasK

Can 'tahanan' be used in more ways than just to refer to 'home'? And: do you think it is a young word?

At a site I came across the sentence 'nasa bahay ka na ba', translated as 'Are you at home yet?' Do you disagree ?


----------

